# SNOWRATOR ZX4



## se tech (Jul 6, 2018)

Hey everyone. Im Rich and I am a small engine technician at Village green landscape in St.Paul Minnesota. We recently purchased 5 SNOWRATOR ZX4. I was wondering if anyone else had these and if you have experience any electrical issues with them. During the 2017 winter season, The problem I have ran into is the electrical harness between the rectifier and the key switch was easily corroded. Also the connector at the rectifier. All of these units experienced the same problem. When I checked out the harness, I noticed where 3 wires where spliced together,(the wires that ran to the solenoid and key switch) was a poor connection at best. All of these harnesses on all of the units were corroded, please note>>> all of these units had less the 25 hours on them.
The connector at the rectifier already had wires literally falling apart.
I had to install new wires for the whole harness on all of the units and made sure to add die electric grease to the connector.

Thanks for reading
Rich


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If there's one thing LT Rich did poorly, it was wiring. No shrink tube, nothing soldered. Can't say I'm surprised. We've had issues with our ZSprays as well. 

That's about the only downside to them.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

This is the kind of crap that kills me. In my country this machine is 17k with the options plus tax. $17K and they cant make it through 25 hours of work without crapping out. That is crazy. What kind of company in the snow business doesnt know they need to protect connections. Shrink tube, dielectric grease, even liquid electrical tape painted over all connections would be a $2.00 improvement. I was close to buying one but found everyone is having issues and its all stupid crap that anyone with a brain could have seen coming. Its my pet peeve...make crap, sell it and assume we are all stupid enough to just take it. If i spent $17k for a very specialized machine and it crapped out in a snow storm with less than 25 hours.....wow woudl i be ticked. Rant done. No excuse. Just crazy they market this crap as commercial grade.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

rick W said:


> This is the kind of crap that kills me. In my country this machine is 17k with the options plus tax. $17K and they cant make it through 25 hours of work without crapping out. That is crazy. What kind of company in the snow business doesnt know they need to protect connections. Shrink tube, dielectric grease, even liquid electrical tape painted over all connections would be a $2.00 improvement. I was close to buying one but found everyone is having issues and its all stupid crap that anyone with a brain could have seen coming. Its my pet peeve...make crap, sell it and assume we are all stupid enough to just take it. If i spent $17k for a very specialized machine and it crapped out in a snow storm with less than 25 hours.....wow woudl i be ticked. Rant done. No excuse. Just crazy they market this crap as commercial grade.


I think it being the first machine of it's kind was first year or two testing... Maybe not a lot of r and d done previous to see what issues will arise but they did replace anything wrong with mine asap... But they definitely need to improve some stuff...

And by the way I'll sell mine to you for $16500 delivered...


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Anyone on here happen to get the fixes and boss upgrades that were talked about? If so let us know what you got in upgrades, and how they look quality wise please.


----------

